# ParsingLogsTool erstellen...



## Mole23 (20. Jan 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ich versuche gerade ein ParsingLogTool zu schreiben und stoße, da ich normalerweise kein Java-Programierer bin, auf ein paar schwierigkeiten...

Ich bin erstmal nur Dabei mein LogFile einzulesen. Dieses klappt auch schon ganz gut, aber ich würde gerne jeder Zeile eine Nummer zuweisen. 

Frage ist jetzt ob man das irgendwie schon mit dem ReadLine befehl kombinieren kann... Zur Zeit sieht alles bei mir wie folgt aus:



```
package LogsLesen;

import java.io.*;

	class ReadLog 

	{
	   public static void main(String args[])
	  {
	    try{
	    
	    FileInputStream einlesen = new FileInputStream("C:\\catalina_2010-01-18.log");

	    DataInputStream in = new DataInputStream(einlesen);
	    BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(in));
	    
	    String inhalt;
	    while ((inhalt = br.readLine()) != null)   {
	     
	    System.out.println(inhalt);
	    }

	    in.close();
	    
	    }catch (Exception e){
	      System.err.println("Error: " + e.getMessage());
	    }
	  }
	}
```

Freu mich auf eure Ideen!


----------



## Atze (20. Jan 2010)

vielleicht ein zähler, der halt die zeilen mitzählt und ein array oder eine map, in dem du die zeilen lagerst

*edit*
eigentlich würde ne liste ja reichen, da du durch den index / iterator ja auf die zeilen zugreifen kannst, und durch die letztendliche größe weißt, wieviele zeilen es waren


----------



## Mole23 (20. Jan 2010)

Ich merke gerade, das das einfacher ist als ich dachte... Hat sich also erledigt... THX @ all


----------



## Mole23 (20. Jan 2010)

Hier nochmal meine Lösung...


```
package LogsLesen;

import java.io.*;

	class ReadLog 

	{
	   public static void main(String args[])
	  {
	    try{
	    
	    FileInputStream einlesen = new FileInputStream("C:\\catalina_2010-01-18.log");

	    DataInputStream in = new DataInputStream(einlesen);
	    BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(in));
	    
	    String inhalt = br.readLine();
	    
	    int index = 0;
	    
	    while (inhalt!=null){

	    	System.out.println(index+" "+inhalt);
	    	
	    	inhalt = br.readLine();
	    	++index;
	    }
	    in.close();
	    
	    }catch (Exception e){
	      System.err.println("Error: " + e.getMessage());
	    }
	  }
	}
```


----------

